# Today Is 6 Years



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Six years since we lost Daffy, our Labrador mix. He seemed like he was one of those "perfect" dogs. He never did anything wrong it seemed. It's still hard, but we can now talk about him and think about him without crying EVERYTIME.

"Daffy,
We all love you, and always will. We miss you, but we know you are in VERY Good Hands. Rest In Peace, Daffy.".  I'll have to scan his picture to the computer and post it.

Megan


----------



## Janice (Jan 12, 2007)

Awwww... sorry to hear about Daffy... he sounds like a wonderful dog!! RIP Sweet Daffy... :angel 

ps... love to see a pic of him....


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks Janice. I'll have to find that picture.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost him. ((hugs)) It's always so hard when they leave us.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank you very much, Lorna.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Seven years ago, I had to have my dog Pouf, my best friend since I was 4 years old, put to sleep because of a bad tumor on his tail that was eating him alive and left him with not enough strength to even go on a 5mn walk...

I hurt so bad back then... it still hurts today. I miss him a lot, and I still can't find other dogs quite as good as he was, but I know he had to go, and he is in a better place now.

I feel your pain... **HUGS**


----------

